# sailfish caught on avon pier



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

anyone have pics?
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Small sail,but a sail nonetheless... John Kayne caught him.. Knowing John,and knowing there was a full moon involved at the time,doubt he was after a sailfish,more like a big "silverfish"... Kayne be one pinrigging sumbeetch fer sure...


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...while there haven't been any Tarpon to speak of this year.....(1 on Jollys and 3 on Bogue Inlet) the moon and the NE wind have em headed back south....
Met John on Frisco Pier and was totally impressed with his knowledge.......he could have fished down here......IF HE WERE WILLING TO CATCH SMALLER FISH!!!
DD is that 3 regulation sailfish from Piers in NC???...I know about all those little plugging sails...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks ken, read about it on one page but heard zero else about it, called gary shuey to see if he heard anything but he hasn't called me back yet.
js


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Talked to a lady who went to the pier today, she said that it was like 2 or 3 feet.


----------



## Drumbeater (Jul 18, 2010)

hey guys, there is a pic on their FB page I believe, little bitty thing but still cool none the less


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> ...while there haven't been any Tarpon to speak of this year.....(1 on Jollys and 3 on Bogue Inlet) the moon and the NE wind have em headed back south....
> Met John on Frisco Pier and was totally impressed with his knowledge.......he could have fished down here......IF HE WERE WILLING TO CATCH SMALLER FISH!!!
> DD is that 3 regulation sailfish from Piers in NC???...I know about all those little plugging sails...


 Loner,Kaine was fishing back when I used to fish Frisco and we actually caught kings with many tarpon around as well.. He was a youngen back then,but he's a heck of a pinrig fisherman nowadays.. Not sure how many of the "regulation sailfish" piers up here have caught,I'm sure ya'll have put quite a few on the decks down there though...


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...nope..the KITTY HAWK fish and the ANGELO DEPAOLA sail are still the only 2 I know of.......I have seen free-jumping sails off the old Dolphin in nasty august......


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Pic is on Facebook looks to be about 18" long


----------

